# problema al riavvio

## zack77

ciao raga, vi stresso ancora perche ho latri problemi con l installazione

allegherei anche le foto delle schermate che mi si presentano se qualcuno mi spiega come si fa

----------

## silian87

bej... per allegare le foto devi caricarle su uno spazio web e mettere il link. Vedi pero' di scrivere anche cosa hai.,....

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> bej... per allegare le foto devi caricarle su uno spazio web e mettere il link. Vedi pero' di scrivere anche cosa hai.,....

 

c hai ragione... è cher se allego le foto si capisce meglio

----------

## zack77

eccomi... a questa pagina trovate le foto del mio problema all avvio di gentoo http://zack77.altervista.org/avvio_gentoo.htm

----------

## silian87

Beh... non e' che sia un gran problema  :Smile:  Quello e' twm, il desktop manager predefinito di X... ora da la dentro devi emergere un altro desktop manager come kde o gnome o altri. Claro, e' tutto ok!  :Smile: 

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Beh... non e' che sia un gran problema  Quello e' twm, il desktop manager predefinito di X... ora da la dentro devi emergere un altro desktop manager come kde o gnome o altri. Claro, e' tutto ok! 

 

???? cioe???? come si fa???? non ne ho proprio idea,.....

quindi non dovrei preoccuparmi tanto?

----------

## silian87

ma no!

semplicemtne tu hai solo il sistema di base... ora se vuoi gnome:

```
emerge -av gnome
```

se vuoi kde

```
emerge -av kde
```

dico a grandi linee.... se vuoi capire meglio o sciegliere un altro wm (e te lo consiglio) dai un occhiata al desktop how.to su gentoo.org nella sezione doc.

----------

## zack77

no no, mi basta kde.... grazie, ne'!

cmq... guardero.... mi ero preoccupatto anche xche il monitor si vede meglio nella prima foto che nella realta, dato che le scritte sono sfocate...

----------

## silian87

Tu intanto metti kde (ci vorra' un bel po') e dopo si parla del resto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zack77

ah.... ricordo che con slackware io modificavo il file /etc/inittab eal runlevel mettevo se non ricordo male... 4 x avviare in modalita grafica. qui invece? ho visto che è impostato 3...

----------

## silian87

non toccare l'inittab... qua si fa in modo diverso:

```
nano -w /etc/rc.local (e decommenta DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm")

rc-update add xdm default

```

ecco fatto... pero' na lettura piu' attenta delle guide potevi fartela  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> non toccare l'inittab... qua si fa in modo diverso:
> 
> ```
> nano -w /etc/rc.local (e decommenta DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm")
> 
> ...

 

letta l ho letta.-.. ma nn ho trovato qualcosa che risolvesse questo problema. nn dico che nn c era... nn l ho vista io!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> letta l ho letta.-.. ma nn ho trovato qualcosa che risolvesse questo problema. nn dico che nn c era... nn l ho vista io!

 

hai ragione, sulla vecchia guida c'era...strano... cmq sorry allora  :Smile: 

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   letta l ho letta.-.. ma nn ho trovato qualcosa che risolvesse questo problema. nn dico che nn c era... nn l ho vista io! 
> 
> hai ragione, sulla vecchia guida c'era...strano... cmq sorry allora 

 

nessun problema. grazie ancora. stasera provo

----------

## zack77

buondi a tutti, so che sto mettendo alla prova la vostra pazienza.... ma ho ancora problemi

allora... ho gradato come mi era stato detto il file /etcrc.local: non c'e' nulla, nemmeno un asterisco. ????? allora ho guardato il file /etc/inittab e li ho trovato la riga kde. ma nn so se sia quella giusta da decommentare

poi... qui http://zack77.altervista.org/avvio_gentoo.htm ho messo 2 foto d come mi si presenta il pc al riavvio (foto 4 e 5)

ah... si vede molto meglio nelle foto, dal vivo è tutto molto sfocato

----------

## gutter

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora... ho gradato come mi era stato detto il file /etcrc.local: non c'e' nulla, nemmeno un asterisco. ????? allora ho guardato il file /etc/inittab e li ho trovato la riga kde. ma nn so se sia quella giusta da decommentare
> 
> 

 

Secondo me stai facendo un poco di confusione con i file di conf  :Confused: 

----------

## zack77

e quindi cosa dovrei fare?

io ho pubblicato le foto d come mi appare il pc...

----------

## gutter

Devi installare un Window Manager o un Desktop Enviroment, scegli quello che preferisci e emergilo.

Poi rimetti i file di configurazione come erano quando hai postato i primi screenshot.

----------

## zack77

dunque.. io ho dato emerge -av kde

poi mi hanno detto di scrivere:

```

nano -w /etc/rc.local (e decommenta DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm")

rc-update add xdm default 
```

il file rc.local pero è vuoto

----------

## silian87

Scusa, ho sbagliato, il fire e' l'rc.conf (se non atrovate date un occhiata con ls se c'e' qualcosa simile...)

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Scusa, ho sbagliato, il fire e' l'rc.conf (se non atrovate date un occhiata con ls se c'e' qualcosa simile...)

 

ok, guardeo. ma x migliorare lo schermo come posso fare? è tutto sfocato e se le scritte nn sono grandi , sono quasi illeggibili

----------

## silian87

configura X facendo andare "xorgconfig" da root e rispondendo alle domande.

Mi raccomando (se non l'hai fatto) creati anche un utente non root.  :Smile: 

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> configura X facendo andare "xorgconfig" da root e rispondendo alle domande.
> 
> Mi raccomando (se non l'hai fatto) creati anche un utente non root. 

 

quindi all avvio, root, password, e poi digito xorgconfig ??

l utente l avevo creato durante l installazione

----------

## silian87

Ok ,perfetto. L'importante e' che xconfig lo fai da root. Vai allora  :Smile: 

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ok ,perfetto. L'importante e' che xconfig lo fai da root. Vai allora 

 

....boh.... speriamo... con le varie distribuzioni d linux il monitor del mio portatile ha sempre creato problemi x via della risoluzione (1280 x 800 mai proposta tra i vari esempi..).

----------

## silian87

beh fai conto che la mia risoluzione e' 1280x854... il trucco e' usare xorgconfig e poi modificarsi a mano il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf e mettere la risoluzione giusta. Molto semplice.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> beh fai conto che la mia risoluzione e' 1280x854... il trucco e' usare xorgconfig e poi modificarsi a mano il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf e mettere la risoluzione giusta. Molto semplice. 

 

 :Confused:  ....ripeto...speriamo... xche tempo fa chiesi sia a quelli della nvidia che a quelli della hp se c erano driver x il monitor: risposta?

no, x linux x ora non hanno intenzione d crearli (almeno x la serie go4440...)

----------

## silian87

Beh..... il monitor non ha problemi, casomai e' la scheda video. Quindi potresti fare:

```

emerge nvidia-glx

```

e dopo aver fatto xorgconfig editare a mano /etc/X11/xorg.conf e mettere il driver da "nv" a "nvidia" e le risoluzioni giuste.

----------

## zack77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Beh..... il monitor non ha problemi, casomai e' la scheda video. Quindi potresti fare:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge nvidia-glx
> ...

 

ok.... vediamo stasera.... mi spiacerebbe davvero dover rinunciare a gentoo

----------

## khelidan1980

E cmq,se non usi giochi puoi usarlo benissimo anche con il driver nv!  :Wink: 

----------

## zack77

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> E cmq,se non usi giochi puoi usarlo benissimo anche con il driver nv! 

 

giochi a parte... se scrivo nvidia al posto di nv, non è li che scrivo anche la risoluzione, o si?

----------

